# Pella or Provia



## Pete1482

I will be replacing an old wooden entry door with a new fiberglass one.  I have done a bit of research online and all of the information that I can find focuses on wood vs. steel vs. fiberglass.  I can not find anything on specific manufacturers. 

Currently I am deciding between a Provia or a Pella.  The Provia would be installed by an contractor that I have used in the past and have been satisfied with.  The Pella would be installed by a Pella contractor (they told me its not a subcontractor, our local office has their own crew).  I've never used them before although they have good review on Angie's List for window installation (nothing on door installation).

The Provia door is going to be about $1000 higher than the Pella.

My question is does anyone have an opinion on either of these 2 door manufacturers?  I've never heard of Provia but was told they are "top of the line" (by the sales guy).  For entry doors could there be enough of a difference to justify an extra $1000? This is just a fiberglass door with 1decorative window, no sidelights or transform.

 I also realize that the door you select doesn't matter if it not installed properly.

Any thoughts or information that you could share would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,

Pete


----------



## bsmutz

I would never, under any circumstances that I can think of off the top of my head, be able to justify spending $1000 more if the doors are comparable.  I know Pella has a good reputation for quality materials.  I'm sure their installation would depend on which installer is doing the job, but as long as they guarantee satisfaction, I wouldn't be hesitant about letting them do it.

Bear in mind that I have no clue what the differences between the two doors may be, but it would have to be something clearly very special and desirable to make me pay that much more.


----------



## kwmainer

bsmutz said:


> I would never, under any circumstances that I can think of off the top of my head, be able to justify spending $1000 more if the doors are comparable...... Bear in mind that I have no clue what the differences between the two doors may be, but it would have to be something clearly very special and desirable to make me pay that much more.



CURB ALERT: sort of.. 

Hubby and I just 'found' a Lowes clearance deal at their Lake Park store. They have a WHOLE SET... like 5 or so, triple or double, IMPACT glass sliders, with UV tint, with tracks, hardware, the whole bit. So far, they've knocked $500 off of each. They'll likely go lower. If anyone needs anything like that... go get em! 

Back to the question at hand... 

It must be a super-duper, unbelievable door to be worth $1k MORE!!!! Even a solid mahogany door with lights/transom, etc. is only about $1,500k. Obviously, my husband and I are not in the same market as you may be. Prices vary across the States. 

Seems like an aweful lot to spend though... ?????


----------



## Ben8n

Have any of you spent 18 dollars on a steak or bought the better garbage bags because they last longer or maybe more durable. That is what it comes down to here. Pella is a good wooden door there is no doubt to that at all.
Here are the problems...
Pella is a wood construction door so therefore there is alot more matiance involved in a pella door then a fiberglass door
Pella doors being made out of wood are more proned to swell being that they are made out wood and cause problems with opening sooner
Provia doors are made out of Steel not aluminum which is what your lowes or home depots maybe offering as a budget door. 
Provia doors are thee most secure doors in the market
The doors are filled with a polyerathane foam on the center.
The hinges are constructed of ball bearing style hinges.
Steel plates are installed to make sure kick ins can not happen. 
With Provia you forget your keys you can count on calling a locksmith.
Provia vs Pella This comparison would be like if you were to go car shopping do you look at the base model or do you go for the middle of the road or the top of the line. 
That is what it comes down to, I remember when you bought a product and could count on that product for a long time.
What happened to this? When in america did it not become about quality anymore instead of price? I understand pre-walmart thinking 
For 1000 more I would defintly go with provia over pella


----------



## homebuilter

I'm not sure where you heard Pella has a "good" reputation. I would never purchase a Pella product again in my life. I've had 4 sliders fail from frame rot, a figerglass entry door delaminate and a bay window glass seal leak. In short every Pella product I've had FAILED. Serch Pella on the web if you think they are good. There is hundreds of complaints about failed products. These items were all installed by Pella and less then 8 years old. When you apply for warrenty they make you jump thru hoops and finally they agree to replace the product they back up a truch and say her is your new window. You have to have it installed. That happend with one of there sliders and the second one is now rotting out. They suck!


----------

